# SON BACK FROM IRAQ (AGAIN AND FOR GOOD) WILL HELP GAS UP FOR TUNA TRIP



## JAK

My son needs some down time, been through a lot. BUT I know him and he has YET to get out there and hitch onto any TUNA and that has been his wish all along. So if anyone is planning or gets a sudden urge to go tuna fishing please let me know 850 944-8068. I don't think he will want to go out right away until he gets a few weeks wind down but then I'm sure he'll be pumped up and ready. I'm only working part time right now but will do my part for helping with gas etc and even roll my sleeves up to do my part to make good on my efforts to get him tuna fishing. We tried several times before he went to Iraq and low pressure systems kept coming in. Thanks much. jak


----------



## konz

Glad to hear your son is back home safe! I'm sure that somebody here will hook you up!

Tell your son that Ray says thanks for everything he's done!


----------



## hebegb

Tell him welcome home and thanks !!:usaflag:toast


----------



## RUSTY

I am sure that someone on here will hook him up with some Tuna. Please give him my thanks for his service.

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

JAK,

You are on. We have the boat down south right now fishing the kingfish circuit, but I will have it back on the 11th or 12th. After that you pick the day. It would be my pleasure and honor. If you like we can even try for a sword or two.

David


----------



## kennethmandel62

Where did he demob (demobilization)out of?


----------



## ironman172

Thank you, your family, and especially your son for his service!!!! very glad he is home safe!!!:bowdown:clap....wish I could help... I'm kinda landlocked up north

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'2978\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Feeding Frenzy......That is awesome of you!!!!:bowdown</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JAK

Your welcome. I will tell him thanks. His heart is in the right place PLUS he's one of us HE LOVES FISHING. THANKS AGAIN. JAK


----------



## JAK

:usaflag APPRECIATE YOU SAYING THANKS. You can tell how proud I was/am. He's been through so much and now I'm just trying to do my part in getting him out to do what he's been wanting for so long to do "FISHING". You are all a great bunch and I'll pass on your words of thanks. Thanks much.


----------



## JAK

I appreciate your help a lot and he's due back home "home" Mon/Tue and will need a few days or so to kick back and do nothing...but I think it won't take long before he'll want to get out there and fish. I'll pm my # so we can keep in touch for working out a schedule that works and I am so happy you rogered up.I'd do anything for him after all he's been through. Thanks again. Jim (jak)


----------



## JAK

Nothing wrong with being landlocked up north. Just think Salmon, Steelheads......good eating fish... Thanks again for your support of all the troops. It's not just the words, it's your heart and soul that comes through when you say thanks. Thanks again. I'll pass it on to my son, and others. JAK


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Will do. I will give you a call after the 12thwhen we get back from down south and we'll get it set up and maybe bring a fourth if anybody out there is interested?


----------



## JAK

Thanks more than you know. And depending on how much It would run $ (please give me a ball park ), if you have room for a 4th person I would love to go to fish and have a blast watching my son shed the war by some good fishing. Thanks again. Jim (jak)


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

JAK,

We just got back late last night.Send me your number and I will give youa call and we'll starting setting up a date and if there is anybody else out there that wants to go, let me know.

David


----------

